# one big hole:::



## cda (Jun 1, 2010)

http://www.businessinsider.com/giant-sinkhole-guatemala-city-large-2010-5

so what do you do with it???


----------



## FredK (Jun 1, 2010)

Fill it with water and provide diving lessons.  Need restroom, ADA etc......


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jun 1, 2010)

It's over 330 feet deep - you can practice deep sea diving!

The articles mention the fact that a three story building was swallowed in it but they don't know how many people may have died since it's so difficult to get to the bottom


----------



## RJJ (Jun 1, 2010)

Should let BP know they may be able to use it to cap the leak from the other side.


----------



## pwood (Jun 1, 2010)

can you say" landfill "anybody!


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jun 1, 2010)

THAT is what supposedly started the whole thing.  They think a faulty waste sewer has been leaking for years and eroded the soil and rock into the cavern below.  Since it's already filled with sewage, a landfill seems like a great idea!


----------



## Bryan Holland (Jun 1, 2010)

I guess backfilling with 12" compacted lifts just isn't gonna do it....


----------



## Glennman CBO (Jun 1, 2010)

It's photo shop.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 1, 2010)

Glennman CBO said:
			
		

> It's photo shop.


No your wrong. It's real

http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Americas/2010/0601/Tropical-Storm-Agatha-floods-kill-150-cause-giant-sinkhole-in-Guatemala-City

.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tropical Storm Agatha floods kill 150, cause giant sinkhole in Guatemala City

Flooding and landslides from Tropical Storm Agatha have killed more than 150 people throughout Central America in the past few days, and apparently caused a giant Guatemala City sinkhole


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 1, 2010)

Time to call the "Fringe" Division............


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jun 1, 2010)

I think I remember seeing an anime` about a big hole that opened up like this and let all the souls of the underworld escape.  Better get your enchanted swords ready.

Yeh, it's real.

http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/americas/06/01/central.america.storm.deaths/index.html


----------



## RJJ (Jun 1, 2010)

I think they should rope it off and make it a base jump platform! They could sell tickets to the fools to jump in.

OR

Washington could use it for a paper depository! My estimate is they could fill it in two years.


----------



## peach (Jun 1, 2010)

conspiracy theory, anyone?  Pretty symmetrical to be a real sinkhole.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 1, 2010)

I am with peach it happened before in 2007

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2007/02/070226-sinkhole-photo.html


----------



## FredK (Jun 2, 2010)

Think they say this ia a new one mt.


----------

